# Any experiences with the "live meters"?



## AquariumTech (Oct 12, 2010)

Im talking about the ones that like seachem and mardel make for instance. They stick on the inside of the tank and have some special strip in them that tells you certain water parameters.
Just want to know how long did your strips in it ACCURATELY last? Was it actually accurate? They seem like convenient devices, do they make them to detect anything else besides temp, PH, and ammonia? Let me know how you felt about them. Thanks.


----------



## Revolution1221 (Apr 20, 2010)

the temperature ones are probably the most acurate out of all of them and they are still really inacurate from what ive seen. my advise is dont trust them they are a waste of money just keep up with testing your water and you will be much better off.


----------



## Cam (Nov 9, 2009)

I have seen a version of those that get replaced every week, but I wouldn't trust it like revolution1221 stated.


----------



## AquariumTech (Oct 12, 2010)

Yea I figured as much thought it was a cool idea and defiantly make it easier. They are defiantly expensive and unneeded thats why I asked before hand. Thanks!


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

I got a sample of the ammonia one. Of course, with no new tanks, it never showed anything. Its a nice idea to have something you can glance at and see if a tank needs attention. A nitrate one would be more useful to me. But I prob. wouldn't spend money on one.


----------



## AquariumTech (Oct 12, 2010)

emc7 said:


> I got a sample of the ammonia one. Of course, with no new tanks, it never showed anything. Its a nice idea to have something you can glance at and see if a tank needs attention. A nitrate one would be more useful to me. But I prob. wouldn't spend money on one.


Exactly thats what I was asking in my original post if they made one for nitrates. Of course though, since they apparently arent accurate from what Ive heard on here sounds like a waste anyways.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

They work, but not indefinitely. You have to keep replacing the active part. Its not so much about accuracy as about warning. But I talked to one maker a year or two back and heard there were big technical challenges for nitrates.


----------

